# No registration papers!!!



## katew3180 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, I bought two beautiful Bengals from a respected breeder a year ago. A male pet and a female for breeding. I paid £900 for her and have a receipt stating that she is to be on the active register. The breeder sent me her pedigree and told me she had been registered but I recieved no papers. 

I have contacted stud owners who say they need these papers but I can no longer get hold of the breeder!! Can I register her myself or is my cat now worthless? 

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Im afraid this happened to me 4 years ago with a couple of ragdolls! no papers ever came!i could never contact the people i bought them off.Im not sure where you stand on this,but im sure someone here will.good luck!


----------



## katew3180 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks. I feel a bit stupid but most breeders won't send papers until you can prove cats have been neutered (in the case of my male) so wasn't sure what else I could do except part with my money and trust they'd keep their promise.

I'm in a bit of a panic though! Was really looking forward to breeding and can't afford to part with another £900 - I'm expecting myself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you contacted anyone about this? any of the cat clubs and asked for advice on what you can do? can you not go back to the breeders house,i would if i paid that money


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

have you contacted the breeder ? or also you maybe able to contact the gccf and tell them the name as it will be on the pedigree you have ! another option is to go to the breeders house and ask for it ? 
am so sorry to hear the bad news  and congratz on your new arrival too


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

katew3180 said:


> Hi, I bought two beautiful Bengals from a respected breeder a year ago. A male pet and a female for breeding. I paid £900 for her and have a receipt stating that she is to be on the active register. The breeder sent me her pedigree and told me she had been registered but I recieved no papers.
> 
> I have contacted stud owners who say they need these papers but I can no longer get hold of the breeder!! Can I register her myself or is my cat now worthless?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!


awww the cat is not worthless  still a beautiful and loving kitty  but clair is right you must go back to the breeder if you paid that price !!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you can not get hold of the breeder, then I would definitely go to the registering body.

If it is the GCCF then they state



> 10b. If, at the time of sale, the cat or kitten is registered the seller shall provide the purchaser with a transfer form, duly completed and signed by the seller, unless it is jointly agreed in writing by both parties, at the time of sale, not to do so.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good evening  This is not good  I could understand a breeder witholding the registration slip if it was due to awaiting proof of a cat being spayed, but not for a cat bought on the active register. After 12 months I would be getting pretty concerned ( I would after 3 months to be honest) and if I were you I would be contact the gccf with all the details you have of the cat and breeder to check if they have actually registered her 

On the pedigree cert you have been given have they put the cat's date of birth and registration number. You could also quote the breeder's prefix and last know address. Good luck but I would be going apesh*t if I were you


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I would be very interested to know if the registration number and all the details were on the pedigree,they wernt on mine!so i was well and truley diddled,i hope you can get this sorted,dont be afraid to make a noise about this!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The pedigree cert should show every cat's registration number in the previous generations, and also that of the kitten being purchased providing the breeder has already registered it when the buyer collects


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If I was parting with £900 for a breeding girl I would want that pink slip in my hand before I left with the kitten!! 

You must know where this Breeder lives, go and knock on the door and see why they haven't given you the slip. I would.

Your cat is not worthless. Spay her and have her as a neuter with the boy. Maybe show her or something?


----------



## katew3180 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice!! No registration numbers on the pedigrees but in my panic I can't find them anyway!

I know my cat's not worthless and I wouldn't swap her for the world but I clearly should have been more assertive!

The breeder was going through a divorce when I bought the cats so don't know where she is now but I'll contact the Tica (was told she'd be registered through them as she has silver in her bloodline which is not a recognised gttc colour.)

The breeder is well known to the tica but I'd rather not get personal if I can sort this out. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## katew3180 (Apr 20, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> If I was parting with £900 for a breeding girl I would want that pink slip in my hand before I left with the kitten!!
> 
> You must know where this Breeder lives, go and knock on the door and see why they haven't given you the slip. I would.
> 
> Your cat is not worthless. Spay her and have her as a neuter with the boy. Maybe show her or something?


Clearly shown myself up as a newbie cat breeder - I won't make that mistake again!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O my!  Good luck with your search. If any of the information you have to hand (pedigree, with numbers?, name of stud and dam?) is correct, you can ask the GCCF (or whichever governing body the cat is registered with) for assistance. Try also contacting your own cat club for advice. Perhaps the breeder has a website and can be contacted that way (email?)

Do you have any form of contract or sale agreement to refer to? 

Kim is right though - the gccf have a rule about this. 

Good wishes for a successful outcome soon.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

katew3180 said:


> Hi, I bought two beautiful Bengals from a respected breeder a year ago. A male pet and a female for breeding. I paid £900 for her and have a receipt stating that she is to be on the active register. The breeder sent me her pedigree and told me she had been registered but I recieved no papers.
> 
> I have contacted stud owners who say they need these papers but I can no longer get hold of the breeder!! Can I register her myself or is my cat now worthless?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!





katew3180 said:


> Clearly shown myself up as a newbie cat breeder - I won't make that mistake again!!


awww no you havent you made a mistake and your learning from it as we all do  and dont let that stop you wanting to breed bengals just research where you are getting them from and make sure you always get the pink slip and everything on paper


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> If I was parting with £900 for a breeding girl I would want that pink slip in my hand before I left with the kitten!!
> 
> You must know where this Breeder lives, go and knock on the door and see why they haven't given you the slip. I would.
> 
> Your cat is not worthless. Spay her and have her as a neuter with the boy. Maybe show her or something?


unfortunatly its easy to make this mistake if your a newbie to the whole pedigree cat thing,also you tend to trust reputable breeders i suppose and maybe not like to question them.I knew nothing when i bought my first two cats,it was a spur of the moment oppotunity,i didnt notice the lack of registration numbers on the pedigree!i trusted that they would be sent as promised.but they didnt,im really sorry youve been let down,its a hard lesson to learn


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I really hope you get some answers Kate. Everyone makes mistakes when they are first starting out but if anything this post will be useful for anyone else that is just thinking of starting out cat breeding. Tica should also be able to trace if the cat has been registered, did the owner have a prefix that you can quote to Tica?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I really hope you get some answers Kate. Everyone makes mistakes when they are first starting out but if anything this post will be useful for anyone else that is just thinking of starting out cat breeding. Tica should also be able to trace if the cat has been registered, did the owner have a prefix that you can quote to Tica?


This is SOOOOO right if id had access to forums like this i wouldnt have made the mistake!!this has been a very useful informative thread,and could help prevent furthur dissapointments!


----------



## katew3180 (Apr 20, 2008)

Got names of stud and dam, date of birth and owners pre-fix. She was a prominent member of the tica so they should be able to track her down! 

I think a messy divorce may have caused her to turn her back on breeding and I probably just bought my cats at the wrong time. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed that I can get this sorted but I'll let you know.

xxx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

katew3180 said:


> Got names of stud and dam, date of birth and owners pre-fix. She was a prominent member of the tica so they should be able to track her down!
> 
> I think a messy divorce may have caused her to turn her back on breeding and I probably just bought my cats at the wrong time.
> 
> ...


awww hope you do and good luck


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

katew3180 said:


> Clearly shown myself up as a newbie cat breeder - I won't make that mistake again!!


Its all a learning curve, and thanks to threads like this it may prevent someone else gettin into the same sticky situation.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

katew3180 said:


> Clearly shown myself up as a newbie cat breeder - I won't make that mistake again!!


i've made loads of mistakes  but it's a vital learning curve!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Contact the TICA office. Assuming the cats are in fact registered, this will be the quickest way to prise the papers from the breeder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi have you had any luck finding out about the papers yet?


----------

